# Acoustical ceilings ;question



## Builder (Sep 16, 2008)

I have never given an estimate to do acoustical ceilings.
can anyone give some advice or spreadsheets on how to bid it? thanks.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Try: Contractor Talk.com
Cut and paste it right over after you join. There is alot of carpenter over there. Might feel more at home. Dont worry about thier bark.:whistling2:


----------

